# How to photograph fabric's



## tkwallach (May 4, 2004)

Howdy, 

Can someone please give me some advice on the best method of photographing fabrics close up? 

I have a online store that sells tailor made suits and I need to take shots of the available fabric types. I have tried a few different techniques but have found it difficult to achieve accurate color with my Canon Pawershot A80 camera. 

I think lightling is my main problem. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!!! 

Thanks, 

Travis


----------



## Galaxy_Stranger (May 10, 2004)

You're biggest problem is getting the detail, right?  All your shots look to flat?

Don't know how much money you're willing to invest, but you would need a larger light source or two and try to side-light the subject.  If you look at bridal books - many of the shots are low-key and side-lit because the white dresses bleach out and loose the detail super-easy.

Since you're shooting digitally, you could try using a couple tungsten bulbs with some sort of diffusion.  The shots will come out real warm, but you can color correct them in the camera or after the fact.


----------

